# PCD in Dec?



## stopyra (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello y'all. I'm currently in Iraq and will be purchasing a 135 while I'm here for a delivery in Dec upon my return. Depending on when I get home, I may be able to take delivery either the week before or week after christmas. A couple questions...

1) Is PCD available during this time of the year (holdiays)?
2) Does weather (snow) effect the experience at all?
3) Do I leave the 3yr old daughter with the parents and just take the wife or leave them both? 

It'll be about two days driving to get back home to TX. Good news is that the break in should be done...bad news is that it's highway, so we've got to be extra careful (vary speed and throttle).

Your thoughts on above questions?

-Greg


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Greg,

I can only address snow. I live about an hour and a half from the Performance Center. It gets a little more snow than we do but still very little. In the 10 years I've lived in SC, it has never been enough to cover the road surfaces. the normal plan is to wait for it to melt - it does within 24 hours. Most years we get no snow. Greer might get a little more but the odds are very good that there would be no snow on your PCD regardless of the time of year.

Jim


----------



## drjntn (Jan 28, 2007)

Greg

My wife and I did PCD a few years ago in January . There wasn't any snow on the ground but there was residual icing on parts of the track. We did most of the exercises as normal, but the autocross portion was too icy to drive quickly. That being said, it still was a awesome experience. For my wife, who's not a car person at all, thought it was an awesome experience, she even enjoyed the factory tour. I thought it was good for her experience all the driving excercises. 
Now, we have two kids and we'll be doing PCD in Oct... but we'll be leaving the kids home with my parents. From other threads, you can bring kids but one of you would not be able to participate in the driving exercises. 

-Jon


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

First of all, thanks for your service. I was in Iraq a few years ago. Most recently returned from Afghanistan.

As I understand it, your wife can drive some also (at least as a passenger). So it's really up to them. No offense to the kids, but I'd leave them with the parents. I take delivery in about three weeks and my wife decided to just stay home and let me have my fun.


----------

